
AI Portraits Ars – generate artistic human portraits - ChrisArchitect
https://aiportraits.com/
======
ChrisArchitect
neat that this project coming from a bunch of ppl at MIT-IBM Watson AI Lab

Also, with the amount of different variations on use of it coming out these
days, feel like GAN is like hackable technology of the year

------
beeskneecaps
Will try again in a few minutes. A lot of these look great!

